# The Video Editors' Clubhouse



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Nov 7, 2008)

This is a place to learn, discuss, post, and help others with any video editing projects or hobbies. All forms of video editing from Avid to Vegas to reel to reel to vcr copying are allowed to be discussed here. When joining post your username in red, what programs you use in black, and why you're editing in blue, updates are also welcome!

*OzzmanFloyd120 - Sony Vegas 8.0, Avid Media Composer - Film Student*
*Castiel - Apple Final Cut Pro - Student, Hobbyist, Formal Occasions*
*Guru Janitor - Sony Vegas 8.0 - Student, Hobbyist*
*Teh Muffin Man - Sony Vegas 8.0 - Student*
*Wasley - Sony Vegas 8.0 - Hobbyist*
*itsover65 - Sony Vegas 8.0, Apple Final Cut Pro - Student*

Clubhouse banner (Special thanks to Teh Muffin Man)

```
http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o226/Diet_Root_Beer/Banarnaar-no-name.gif
```


----------



## Castiel (Nov 20, 2008)

Umm... I use FCP? Can I still join?


----------



## erocker (Nov 20, 2008)

It's spelled "Editor"


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Nov 20, 2008)

Castiel said:


> Umm... I use FCP? Can I still join?



Sure can! Why do you edit? School, hobby, ect?



erocker said:


> It's spelled "Editor"



I know, I PMed both of the mods for this board about it and it never got fixed.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 20, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> I know, I PMed both of the mods for this board about it and it never got fixed.



Added it to the lounge, should get sorted soon!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 20, 2008)

typo in title fixed.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 20, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Sure can! Why do you edit? School, hobby, ect?
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I PMed both of the mods for this board about it and it never got fixed.



Yeah, I did it in school for 2 years. I have been in the Insomniac Film festival. I do it for hobbies, and for my church. And I do it for a job, like for weddings or special events.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 20, 2008)

But also I do use like other products as Motion, and photoshop, for extra stuff to use. Live Type also, pretty much all adobe/apple software.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Nov 20, 2008)

Well just for clarification for us and anyone else who might join, I was thinking this could be a place where everybody could come to learn techniques and show off work we've already done and get help when we get stuck in a project and help n00bs.

It seemed like there were a lot more video editing users around before I started this thread though


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Nov 20, 2008)

Castiel, what's it like editing on a Mac? I haven't had the luxury yet, but I hear a lot of people prefer it to PCs, but then again I also hear it the other way around too.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 20, 2008)

i want join too , i like this but looks im beginner im do some nice videos but i want to improve some skills


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Castiel, what's it like editing on a Mac? I haven't had the luxury yet, but I hear a lot of people prefer it to PCs, but then again I also hear it the other way around too.



It is really smooth. The Coen brothers use it on all there movies. I really like it. So many options and I prefer it over all other editing software.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Feb 3, 2009)

A lot of the people I go to school with use it, they're mostly those Mac mouth-breathers that will rather slit their own throat than use a windows based PC.
One of the guys though likes it because he says it's a lot easier to bring in media from the Sony EX-1 or HVX-200 to FCP than Pinnacle, Avid, or Vegas.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> A lot of the people I go to school with use it, they're mostly those Mac mouth-breathers that will rather slit their own throat than use a windows based PC.
> One of the guys though likes it because he says it's a lot easier to bring in media from the Sony EX-1 or HVX-200 to FCP than Pinnacle, Avid, or Vegas.



Well it is extremely easy to import. I do prefer the MAC over the PC for work and business, but for gaming and performance I am all Windows! But I love FCP and it is just great.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Feb 3, 2009)

If I had a chance to really use it and get into the process I would probably like it. I remember I hated Avid the first few times I used it, but I really like being able to mark in and out the specific frame that I want to start and end on. You can't do that in Pinnacle or Vegas. (or at least I don't know how if there is a way)


----------



## Guru Janitor (Feb 3, 2009)

I would love to join up.  Currently I use Sony Vegas Pro 8.0, And have a really crappy Sony DCR-SR40.  But I did get a nice lens, a Sony VCL-0630X  wide angle converter.  I film primarily with friends, and doing action sports videos as a hobby with people.  I've Taken 2 classes before, in the process of taking 2 more, and will do a specialist class (BOCES) next year.  (I'm a junior in High School).  And I'm going to college for Digital Communications and Multimedia.

I'm saving up for a Canon XH-A1, or a Canon XL2, and a Macbook Pro for editing.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> If I had a chance to really use it and get into the process I would probably like it. I remember I hated Avid the first few times I used it, but I really like being able to mark in and out the specific frame that I want to start and end on. You can't do that in Pinnacle or Vegas. (or at least I don't know how if there is a way)



You can do that in FCP also, and I really love that option.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Feb 3, 2009)

Guru Janitor said:


> I would love to join up.  Currently I use Sony Vegas Pro 8.0, And have a really crappy Sony DCR-SR40.  But I did get a nice lens, a Sony VCL-0630X  wide angle converter.  I film primarily with friends, and doing action sports videos as a hobby with people.  I've Taken 2 classes before, in the process of taking 2 more, and will do a specialist class (BOCES) next year.  (I'm a junior in High School).  And I'm going to college for Digital Communications and Multimedia.
> 
> I'm saving up for a Canon XH-A1, or a Canon XL2, and a Macbook Pro for editing.



Wait on those cameras, the Cannon HV-30 is dropping in price here in about two months and it's the best of the pro-sumer cameras out right now.


----------



## Guru Janitor (Feb 3, 2009)

Just googled that, really nice looking camera.  I really need a camera that films in HD, and records to MiniDV.  I'm really liking that camera man.  Can you get an underwater housing for it?  I'm sure, most do.  I hate my camera cause it records to hard disk, and I cant use it at High Altitude (there goes skiing)...My HDD craps out, and I need to reformat it for it to work...


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm not sure if there's an underwater housing for it off hand, but I'm using it for projects for school right now and loving it. Something else that's  cool is that you can get lens adapters for it that will let you use 35mm camera still lenses on it to give you more depth of field.


----------



## Guru Janitor (Feb 3, 2009)

Sweet, sounds awesome.  I'm definitely putting it into consideration, I'll have to see if any local places have it to rent so I can try it out.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Feb 3, 2009)

It should be dropping in price here really soon because Cannon just announced the HV-40, which will be a step up from the camera you just looked at.


----------



## Teh Muffin Man (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey I'm new to tpu, Guru Janitor told me about this and that I should see if I can join up :]
Like him, I currently use Vegas Pro 8, and I am stuck with my Sony DCR-HC52. I'm also looking to go to college for Communications and Multimedia :]]



I do have a question though maybe I can get some answers or some ideas of what my problem is. When I go to upload new footage, my computer freezes and restarts. Which is..really annoying since I wanna put out some videos.. If anyone has an idea of what I should do I would really appreciate it :]


----------



## Guru Janitor (Feb 5, 2009)

Also to Help Muffin Man out a bit (Im friends with him IRL) when he says freezes, he means BSOD.  I tried to help him a bit (lol google) and couldn't come up with anything...I assumed its probably hardware related, if it just started to do it randomly.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Feb 6, 2009)

Are you overclocked?


----------



## Teh Muffin Man (Feb 8, 2009)

No I am not :/


----------



## Wozzer (Feb 8, 2009)

Im always editing video's. I use Sony Vegas - Do it as a hobbie


----------



## itsover65 (Feb 8, 2009)

Could I join? I am a student and take a video production class. We use a variety of software. That includes imovie finalcut and sony vegas. We use Macs as well as PC's.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Feb 8, 2009)

Updated 

Muffin Man, when you're importing are you using the USB 2.0 or the Firewire port on the camera? Also are you shooting in HD or SD?


----------



## Guru Janitor (Feb 11, 2009)

ozzman, you got me up there twice bud


----------



## lemonadesoda (Feb 11, 2009)

*Question: Vegas and Youtube.*

I have a 11 minute video. It doesnt fit the 10 min max on youtube. How do I speed up the 11 min vid to squeeze it into 10 mins? I can't find any speed-up/slow-down controls... but then I am a noob at Vegas. Help appreciated.

*lemonadesoda  - Vegas 8.0 - uploading videos of trainees*


----------



## Guru Janitor (Feb 11, 2009)

Hold ctrl and drag the end of the clip like you were gonna make the clip shorter or longer.  That makes the clip sped up, or slow-mo.  Then right click on the sound channel, and go to properties, and check "lock to stretch".  That will make the sound normal, just faster or slower.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Feb 11, 2009)

It might seem a little weird however if you speed it up by a full minute.


----------



## Guru Janitor (Feb 11, 2009)

If you're account type is Director on YouTube, can't you upload past 10 minutes?

I might be mistaken. But, that's what my impression was.


----------



## Teh Muffin Man (Feb 11, 2009)

Ozzman I figured out my problem :]]]

I got out of the shower about five minutes ago and I just thought of it..It is my webcam drivers that is conflicting with my video camera. Cuz after I got it I had the same problem, and when I reformatted problem was gone cuz I never reinstalled those drivers  I just uninstalled them and the problem is fixed :]

But I use firewire and I film mini DV :]



If you have a Directors account on Youtube before they made the 10 minute cap then you can upload longer then 10 minutes. That's what I've heard...I don't know sorry.


----------



## Teh Muffin Man (Feb 11, 2009)

I made a sig for anyone that wants to wear it signifying you are in this club. I can make you a custom one with your name no problem just ask me :]

Here is what it looks like with the code. Just add the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and your good to go.





```
http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o226/Diet_Root_Beer/Banarnaar-no-name.gif
```


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm adding that to the first post.


----------



## Teh Muffin Man (Feb 13, 2009)

Awesome :] I'm glad you guys like it  If anyone wants a custom one feel free to ask :]


----------



## Castiel (Feb 13, 2009)

How do you add GIF images to your sig?


----------



## Teh Muffin Man (Feb 13, 2009)

Castiel said:


> How do you add GIF images to your sig?




You need to upload said GIF to something like photobucket and just copy and paste the BB code into your sig.

If you are taking the video editor's GIF the link is on the first post and all you have to do is copy and paste that link and add 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 around it :]


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Feb 13, 2009)

This is a project I'm working on right now, here's my favorite scene from it so far. The only thing I wish I could have had for it was a camera that could film faster than 30FPS for the slow motion.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4liwVjez_G4


----------



## Teh Muffin Man (Feb 14, 2009)

Ozzman it says your video was removed :/


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Feb 14, 2009)

Yeah, I had to take it down because you could see the Emagine theatre logo in it, one of my buddies could have gotten fired if his boss sene it, so I had to take it down.


----------



## Teh Muffin Man (Feb 16, 2009)

That blows...Can you blur the image out?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah, but there's so many of them that it would be a huge pain in the ass, I'll just upload it again down the road and just make it a private video


----------



## Teh Muffin Man (Feb 17, 2009)

Ahh I see what ya mean. Well make it viewable for me :] TohNevo 

I have some videos up there.


----------

